# 07-08 Altima and Viper Alarm



## scubaxp (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey guys;
First post on the Forum, my name is Steve, and 22 y/o.

I am going to be purchasing a new Altima either 07 or 08 2.5 in the next month or two. I was looking into getting all power, but also wanted to have the new key fob where it has the push-button start and just keep the fob in your pocket and such. I do not think its possible, but wanted to know if the Viper alarm could replace this at all. My main goal is to have remote start and a good 2way system, the push-button is not needed, but would be cool. But if I have to carry two key fobs, it would not be worth it. 

Just wanted to know if there was any cool trick that I did not know about.

Thanks guys!


----------



## devaughnn (Jul 28, 2008)

I just put a Viper alarm on my car. I didnt do the push button start, but you can do that and just carry your viper alarm instead, but if something happens to your alarm when your out then you are out of luck since you didnt carry the nissan key with you


----------

